# silkie chicks just growing their head poof



## realsis

It's so funny to see the babies growing their little poof. I wanted to share with you all. They are kind of pitiful right now but it's sooo cute! Take a look


----------



## Apyl

Yes, very cute


----------



## robopetz

Nice colors coming through. Me and Pheobie preened eachother. Sounds silly but, I used to preen her head cause she can't reach and she used to sit there and preen my very short beard and mustache. Even my parrots do that too. I help preen Pip as well but he/she hasn't preened me yet. Ya sounds silly huh.


----------



## 7chicks

Oh my gosh, how adorable realsis!


----------



## 7chicks

robopetz said:


> Nice colors coming through. Me and Pheobie preened eachother. Sounds silly but, I used to preen her head cause she can't reach and she used to sit there and preen my very short beard and mustache. Even my parrots do that too. I help preen Pip as well but he/she hasn't preened me yet. Ya sounds silly huh.


Welll, I guess you'll never have to worry about nits.


----------



## starsevol

That is adorable.


----------

